# Popularity contest



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Who is your favorite moderator?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Clearly you're biased. You have limited the choices. Since you didn't post it I would have to vote for Nauk


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Oh boy... Kuan needs some lovin. 
Don't you think it's time to call your mommy?


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Your question is important us. We try to respond to all inquiries within 24-96 hours. If your question requires extensive research, it may take up to 7 days. if we don't know the answer or don't like the question, we may ignore you completely. If you do not have a response within 3 months, please feel free to resubmit your question.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's unanimous!  I am the most popular mod on cheftalk! haha!

Gawsh can you tell I was a bit bored today?


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Slamr.

Oops, wrong board.

Kevin


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Voting is the highest privelege in the USA, so I voted for Kuan.

Why are people so apathetic about voting? You do have a choice here, just as much choice as you do voting for prez. I wonder why Americans don't vote much, sheesh :crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, I exercised my right and voted for..... Kuan!:bounce:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to vote for the Quaker Oats guy. How do I find a ballot for an unknown candidate?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There's no place for a write in candidate!!!!


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Ralph Nader's pet fish

wooo hooo


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kuan is the clear winner hands down.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Suck up!:crazy:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey don't like it? Start your own poll!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:smiles:secret ballot


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Mezzzzz don't roll over! :roll:

Kuan, I love ya more than my luggage, but I gotta bump ya outa bounds. I go for Mez - she's always on top, cordial, and a little bit frisky.... That's what I'm talkin' about  Cheers! S


----------

